# Trigano Tribute servicing - habitation and mechanical



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

We have been told that we can get our yearly service at any garage as long as they use Fiat parts. This does not affect the warranty.

Do we have to go to our motorhome dealer to get the habitation service done or can we go to another person who does this type of service?
Would this affect the warranty?

On a lighter note, very happy that our mpg are now round about the 33 to 35 so far. As the vehicle eases off, hope it will increase.

Jacobite


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Jacobite, I checked with Auto Trail and was told that the habitation had to be done by one of their recommended dealers/ agents to keep the warranty.
650


----------

